# Our Farm Website; Updated!



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Laural Lake Farm; Home to Meat Goats,Trail horses, Hunter Ponies, and much more. - Home

Who likes it? Quite proud myself, All pictures, and practically everything was done by me.. I'm a 13 year old girl :lol:. 

Want you honest feedback!! Tell me what I need to fix!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I think it looks good! A few gramatical errors (I think) were on the horses page, but that could also just be because I'm from a different area in Canada with probably a different dialect.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, but I may be wrong, what were you looking at?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE::

Laural Lake Farm; Home to Meat Goats,Trail horses, Hunter Ponies, and much more. - Home

WE HAVE A DOMAIN NAME! I am updating pictures an grammar right now, please look!
_


----------

